

Philz Coffee Raises 8 Figure Round - awwstn
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/05/01/philz-coffee-raises-eight-figure-round-from-summit-angels-as-specialty-coffee-market-heats-up/

======
andymoe
Perhaps they can now afford to put in an order system so that I don't have to
remember, during the long wait, after ordering and before paying what coffee
bean I chose. Or, you know, write it on the cup like everyone else. I'm
looking at you PA Philz. </endrant>

